# Sarabande from Lute Suite in E minor, BWV 996



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

Sarabande from Lute Suite in E minor, BWV 996

Composer: Johann Sebastian Bach (1685 – 1750)


Johann Sebastian Bach was a German composer and musician of the Baroque period. Known as the father of classical music, Bach created more than 1,100 works, including roughly 300 sacred cantatas. His output is unparalleled and includes about every musical genre outside of opera. He is known for instrumental compositions such as the Brandenburg Concertos and the Goldberg Variations, and for vocal music such as the St Matthew Passion and the Mass in B minor. Since the 19th-century Bach Revival, he has been generally regarded as one of the greatest composers of all time. 

Suite in E minor, BWV 996, is a musical composition written by J.S.Bach between 1708 and 1717. It is probable that this suite was intended for Lautenwerck (lute-harpsichord). Because the lautenwerk is an uncommon instrument, it is in modern times often performed on the guitar or the lute.

The work consists of six movements:
Präludium: Presto
Allemande
Courante
Sarabande
Bourrée
Gigue

The guitar arrangement of Sarabande adopts cross-string techniques.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Ah, Bach...
Bach translates real well to the guitar.


----------



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

zontar said:


> Ah, Bach...
> Bach translates real well to the guitar.


Yup absolutely. I think the clarity and simplicity of guitar make it fit polyphonic music well.


----------

